# Is it rude to visit strangers' islands and give their villagers funny outfits?



## numerotwo (Apr 18, 2020)

Just curious what you think... Say you  make a sale and someone visits and gives your villagers funny outfits (like someone gives your raymond/marshal cafe outfit which looks like a girl dress)... is this rude?


----------



## cornimer (Apr 18, 2020)

Yeah I think that's kind of rude, they're your villagers and it's up to you what you want them to wear.


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 18, 2020)

a lot of people really care about what their villagers wear/put in their house, so i think if it's not somebody you know well or if you didn't ask it would definitely considered rude.


----------



## thundershot (Apr 18, 2020)

I didn’t know you could give villagers on foreign islands anything...


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 18, 2020)

just wondering, are you able to give villagers things if they don't live on your island? i visit my sibling's islands all the time and can't give their villagers anything
not that i would without permission anyway


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 18, 2020)

Wait, visitors can GIVE my villagers gifts? It's like Nintendo doesn't want me to invite people to my island. Cause this is a pretty big "HECK NO" from me. 

It's an absolute nightmare removing clothes from a villager's wardrobe. If a visitor gives clothes to my villagers without permission, it's extremely rude.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 18, 2020)

thundershot said:


> I didn’t know you could give villagers on foreign islands anything...



Same, yikes...


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 18, 2020)

Is this actually possible though?? I've never heard anyone else talk about this before.


----------



## Lilatrix (Apr 18, 2020)

Wow, I actually didnt know vistors could give your villagers clothes. I would see that as very rude because I personally care what my villagers are wearing lol. Infact im trying to get some of my villagers out of their default outfits that i dont like that much.I'd actually be pretty annoyed if someone did that to me.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 18, 2020)

I don’t think you can even do that boo.

I just visited my sisters island and talked to Tutu who I’ve spoken to before. The option to gift isn’t there.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 18, 2020)

This isn't possible is it? I've been to my friends islands plenty of times and I've never gotten that option. And yes, I would absolutely consider it rude. Treat the villagers like they're part of the island. If someone doesn't want you running over flowers, don't do it. If someone doesn't want you talking to villagers or giving them stuff, don't do it.


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 18, 2020)

i think it is rude espcially if you don't know the person
but i don't really care what my villagers are wearing because most of the time they're all just walking around in sports and yoga outfits


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 18, 2020)

I would always ask permission before taking to someone else’s villagers, let alone give their villagers anything. It may not be intentionally rude but some people are extremely protective of their villagers!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 18, 2020)

I've never been able to give items to villagers that are on my friend's islands.


----------



## marea (Apr 18, 2020)

Can we get the option to do that or is this just hypothetical? either way, i find it rude because i care about what my villagers wear and i dont want them walking around wearing clothes i dont like.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 18, 2020)

Can someone actually confirm if this is a thing you can do? Cause I've never seen a visitor give a villager gifts before??


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 18, 2020)

It's more weird to me? Like if there is truth behind this and I walked up to find my jock villager in a tutu, I would just think I'm in the twilight zone.

The notion is kind of funny but is still inconsiderate especially for a stranger.


----------



## Feferily (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't think you can gift them anything but you can put up a custom design and they'll start wearing it everywhere. It's why half of mine are wearing Hatsune Miku cosplays.....


----------



## numerotwo (Apr 18, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> This isn't possible is it? I've been to my friends islands plenty of times and I've never gotten that option. And yes, I would absolutely consider it rude. Treat the villagers like they're part of the island. If someone doesn't want you running over flowers, don't do it. If someone doesn't want you talking to villagers or giving them stuff, don't do it.



It's a bit of a hypothetical question, but I DO in fact think its possible.  I made a post on the Gamefaqs ACNH board and asked if it was possible, and there was one person who replied and he said "yes".  So I'm fairly certain it's actually implemented in the game, and random strangers can give villagers gifts.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't think it's possible to give someone else's villagers clothes, as others have said. But if it is, yes I would consider it to be incredibly rude. Most people don't like to have anything changed about their town or villagers without their permission. Thankfully, New Horizons doesn't allow visitors who aren't best friends to do much that would be annoying/rude.


----------



## moonbell (Apr 18, 2020)

If it's even possible, yes - that's a big yikes, and should never be done without asking first.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 18, 2020)

numerotwo said:


> It's a bit of a hypothetical question, but I DO in fact think its possible.  I made a post on the Gamefaqs ACNH board and asked if it was possible, and there was one person who replied and he said "yes".  So I'm fairly certain it's actually implemented in the game, and random strangers can give villagers gifts.


I don't mean to come across as rude or anything, but I don't think one person on GameFAQs saying that it's possible is exactly a reliable confirmation. Have you seen anything else besides that to indicate that it is possible?


----------



## Feferily (Apr 18, 2020)

I know it's possible for best friends to place their custom designs on your islands tailor shop. That's about it.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 18, 2020)

numerotwo said:


> It's a bit of a hypothetical question, but I DO in fact think its possible.  I made a post on the Gamefaqs ACNH board and asked if it was possible, and there was one person who replied and he said "yes".  So I'm fairly certain it's actually implemented in the game, and random strangers can give villagers gifts.


Hmm... Yeah we'll definitely need more evidence. My friends and I are best friends and I've never once gotten that option. We've been over each others islands several times. I do know that anyone can leave their designs at ables which villagers will be able to start wearing.


----------



## Faux (Apr 18, 2020)

numerotwo said:


> It's a bit of a hypothetical question, but I DO in fact think its possible.  I made a post on the Gamefaqs ACNH board and asked if it was possible, and there was one person who replied and he said "yes".  So I'm fairly certain it's actually implemented in the game, and random strangers can give villagers gifts.



Lol, no.  It's not.  I have Genji on my island for my friend, he's been here from the start, and she visits him almost daily.  You can't.


----------



## Raz (Apr 18, 2020)

thundershot said:


> I didn’t know you could give villagers on foreign islands anything...


Same.

But yes, I do think it's is rude. Honestly I would say it's really disrespectful because they're interfering with your game without your consent. This is especially problematic because there's no way to make your villagers "reset" their outfits permanently.


----------



## Stil (Apr 18, 2020)

I would 100% leave somebody bad feedback if they did that


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 18, 2020)

Feferily said:


> I know it's possible for best friends to place their custom designs on your islands tailor shop. That's about it.


I've had non-BFFs add to my able sister's shop before :/ I'm not sure if they were my friend or just a stranger but it happened haha


----------



## Raz (Apr 18, 2020)

Feferily said:


> I know it's possible for best friends to place their custom designs on your islands tailor shop. That's about it.


Changing my policies about allowing people to use Able Sister's shop in 1, 2, 3...


----------



## Ouija88 (Apr 18, 2020)

Omg so that’s why Roscoe is wearing some nude suit with bewbs and Bush. yah should be stopped.


----------



## Feferily (Apr 18, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> I've had non-BFFs add to my able sister's shop before :/ I'm not sure if they were my friend or just a stranger but it happened haha


That's scary! They're all already in cosplay! Now strangers can also dress them? No! xD


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 18, 2020)

you can gift other people's villagers stuff if their villager is having a birthday, so I guess in that way it's possible


----------



## meo (Apr 18, 2020)

I've never seen an option to gift villagers things on friend's islands and I've visited many times. So, I think that person was trolling you


----------



## Hesper (Apr 18, 2020)

People have said this, but don't trust anyone on Gamefaqs without pics and a healthy dish of salt. It's a hive of scum and villainy.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 18, 2020)

I don’t think this is even possible o_o
The only time you can gift another islands villager something is during their birthday? I remember throwing a party for Celia and everyone came and gave her gifts so they could get gifts back. I could be remembering wrong tho


----------



## hammyc (Apr 18, 2020)

i would actually be really upset even if a friend did this to my villagers


----------



## Fey (Apr 18, 2020)

Damn right, I’d actually consider that _*outrageously*_ rude! 

Unless the visitor is a kid and doesn’t know better, I would assume malicious intent or, at best, complete lack of consideration.


----------



## January (Apr 18, 2020)

My friends put their dumb designs in my shop for villagers to wear lol. But I'm not a purist so as long as it's not offensive idc.


----------



## Corndoggy (Apr 18, 2020)

i wouldnt do it on a strangers island as you dont know them, but if i could, i would dress up some of my good friends villagers


----------



## kirby (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes, I would be pretty annoyed if they were wearing something I really liked


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 18, 2020)

thundershot said:


> I didn’t know you could give villagers on foreign islands anything...


I was under the same impression.


----------



## Jas (Apr 18, 2020)

it might be funny if you were doing it with close friends (and you knew they would be okay with it or asked first), but strangers are a no lolol (i actually don't think you can!)


----------



## chriss (Apr 18, 2020)

You can give villagers from someone else's town a gift on their birthday. I know cause I did it! I don't know if they put the gift in their house though. I did ask permission before I did it though.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm not protective over my villagers and don't take stuff like that seriously. Personally I'd love that and think it was funny if it's even possible  But I know most people would be uncomfortable and it would probably cross a boundary for most people if you didn't ask first.


----------



## Mello (Apr 18, 2020)

YTA.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Mello said:


> YTA.


I mean yeah. I think that changing villagers' clothes is equally, if not worse, as picking flowers, shaking trees, or otherwise griefing in another person's town.


----------



## USN Peter (Apr 18, 2020)

peachmilke said:


> you can gift other people's villagers stuff if their villager is having a birthday, so I guess in that way it's possible



Yeap.
One of my buddy visited when Stella was having her birthday and gave her a new outfit as her birthday gift.
The villager will eventually let you know who gave him/her the cloth when you talk to them.


----------



## cosravet (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't really see how Marshal or Raymond or any of the boy characters wearing a dress is a joke. It's just clothing, it doesn't really belong to girls only. But regardless it is very rude to give other people's villagers clothes to make them wear. Nobody laughs at that joke but you.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 18, 2020)

I've seen it happen, you have to put a custom design up in Ables I believe? Someone on twitter said a visitor got a bunch of their villagers wearing things that said 'I'm sorry women' and they didn't even notice the custom design until a bunch of villagers started to wear it.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 18, 2020)

peachmilke said:


> you can gift other people's villagers stuff if their villager is having a birthday, so I guess in that way it's possible





chriss said:


> You can give villagers from someone else's town a gift on their birthday. I know cause I did it! I don't know if they put the gift in their house though. I did ask permission before I did it though.



I also gave a gift to my best friend's villager on her birthday. I didn't give clothing, though. For this reason - my friend might hate it  

My best friend puts her designs up in my island, and my villagers wear them all the time. I love it.


----------



## a potato (Apr 18, 2020)

I think it would be extremely rude. The same goes for sneaking patterns into the Able Sisters.


----------



## Mello (Apr 18, 2020)

a potato said:


> I think it would be extremely rude. The same goes for sneaking patterns into the Able Sisters.


wait, that's a thing?


----------



## Noctis (Apr 18, 2020)

hold up you can actually do this? I think its rude without asking permission. then again I would never talk to villagers even if the person allows but usually everyone mostly says no anyway.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 18, 2020)

Oh my I had no idea any of this was even possible, looks like I have to set restrictions on the able sisters


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 18, 2020)

I feel like it kind of depends on the context of the situation? 
If I was visiting a friend and we joked around a lot and I knew they would find it funny it wouldn’t be too bad. If I was just visiting someone randomly and just trading with them or something then I think it would be pretty rude


----------



## a potato (Apr 18, 2020)

Mello said:


> wait, that's a thing?


Unfortunately, yes. Someone made a tweet about sneaking this one design into like 40 towns and I get that’s it’s supposed to be funny but...it’s not


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 19, 2020)

Ok, so I just noticed that someone put their custom designs in my shop without my permission. I've been letting a lot of people visit my island for giveaways/DIYs, so I have no idea who it could be. Just this evening, Graham put on one of the shirts 

Ables is closed right now, so I can't go inside. Tomorrow, when the shop is open, is there any way of removing these designs or telling who put them up?


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

idk if ‘rude’ is the word i’d use but it’s never good to do something on someone else’s island without permission


----------



## Draconem00 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> Ok, so I just noticed that someone put their custom designs in my shop without my permission. I've been letting a lot of people visit my island for giveaways/DIYs, so I have no idea who it could be. Just this evening, Graham put on one of the shirts
> 
> Ables is closed right now, so I can't go inside. Tomorrow, when the shop is open, is there any way of removing these designs or telling who put them up?



I’ve got the same issue. Mabel tells you the name of the design and who created it, though I don’t know if that means the creator was the one who put it up or not. She gave me the option to report it or replace it with one of my own. I didn’t want to report my well-meaning friend but I also don’t particularly want my villagers wearing any of my own custom designs either... I wish it was like New Leaf where you could just fill up the custom designs with umbrellas and villagers would never use them.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2020)

i'd be annoyed if some random visitor gave my villagers ugly things or clothes that they displayed in their house or wore. maybe some people would like it but i sure as hell wouldn't


----------



## Draconem00 (Apr 19, 2020)

Draconem00 said:


> I’ve got the same issue. Mabel tells you the name of the design and who created it, though I don’t know if that means the creator was the one who put it up or not. She gave me the option to report it or replace it with one of my own. I didn’t want to report my well-meaning friend but I also don’t particularly want my villagers wearing any of my own custom designs either... I wish it was like New Leaf where you could just fill up the custom designs with umbrellas and villagers would never use them.



So I reported it to Isabelle (Discuss a Resident -> select Reneigh -> what they’re wearing) and she said she’d get Reneigh to change. Went outside, Reneigh had changed back into her default outfit and didn’t mention anything or get angry I spoke to Isabell so I assume friendship was unaffected. Went about my day for a little while longer and there Reneigh is in the custom design that isn’t even in the store anymore .-.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 19, 2020)

If they do give my villager something funny, it _Better_ be damn funny.


----------



## Peach3230 (May 21, 2020)

It’s the rudest thing someone can do. Someone gave my dream villager Lionel a shirt that says Party with sl*ts. WHO DOES THAT


----------



## cheezu (May 21, 2020)

I don't think that option exists.
I'd consider it extremely rude unless the person was an IRL friend and it was done for fun or just in good spirits.
Otherwise, it would be a big no no.


----------



## Dormire (May 21, 2020)

It's rude. Unless the host permitted you to put up your designs, please don't.


----------



## cheezu (May 21, 2020)

Peach3230 said:


> It’s the rudest thing someone can do. Someone gave my dream villager Lionel a shirt that says Party with sl*ts. WHO DOES THAT


But in your case you probably adopted him from someone who had that design. Otherwise, how could the person gift your villager a custom shirt?


----------



## Arckaniel (May 21, 2020)

Of course it is rude! As someone who likes to give villager outfits that suit them, if someone did this, I would totally flip out on them!


----------



## MrPicard (May 21, 2020)

That is just SUPER rude.


----------



## Lisha (May 21, 2020)

Strangers can give them gifts on their birthday (that they will wear, I've seen it happen). Sadly there have also been people putting inappropriate designs up for display in the Able Sisters shop. Isabelle doesn't remove the clothing permanently, and I don't think she does anything about hats. I would always ask the host if you want to share your designs, it's the polite thing to do.


----------



## Clock (May 21, 2020)

It’s really disrespectful and rude, just like ruining or vandalizing someone’s property to put up clothes in able sisters or give villagers clothes that you don’t want, unless if you do give them permission then it’s not rude.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 21, 2020)

Please don’t do this. I don’t know why somebody would think this is funny (unless it genuinely is funny... which i doubt)


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 21, 2020)

I know the question was about gifing clothes, which yes, that would be very, very rude if possible - some people here mentioned that they would never even talk to a stranger's villager. I think I've done that once or twice, just to find out a villager's name or see if I like the character. It never crossed my mind that that could be considered rude? Why is that?


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 21, 2020)

Cotton Candy Cat said:


> I know the question was about gifing clothes, which yes, that would be very, very rude if possible - some people here mentioned that they would never even talk to a stranger's villager. I think I've done that once or twice, just to find out a villager's name or see if I like the character. It never crossed my mind that that could be considered rude? Why is that?



back in new leaf unless you talked to the villager, he wouldn't mention you. so people that didn't like hearing about other players in game didn't allow people to talk to their villagers. but in new horizons is not the same. even if you just drop in and go out all villagers will talk about it. so might as well talk to whoever you want.


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 21, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> back in new leaf unless you talked to the villager, he wouldn't mention you. so people that didn't like hearing about other players in game didn't allow people to talk to their villagers. but in new horizons is not the same. even if you just drop in and go out all villagers will talk about it. so might as well talk to whoever you want.



That makes sense, thanks for explaining! In that case I guess I don't have to feel too bad about having talked to stranger's villagers.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 21, 2020)

It is incredibly rude to mess with other people's islands. If you truly want to give a villager a funny outfit, give your gift to the host and let them decide where to go from there. Same goes for custom designs, just talk to the host before doing something on their island


----------



## sunchild (May 21, 2020)

i think it's pretty rude to basically do _anything_ that would affect someone's island/villagers/scenery without their explicit permission


----------



## TofuIdol (May 21, 2020)

I don't think you really should unless you have the owner of the owner's approval since sometimes people like to put their villagers in certain clothes or to match their island theme.


----------



## John Wick (May 21, 2020)

numerotwo said:


> Just curious what you think... Say you  make a sale and someone visits and gives your villagers funny outfits (like someone gives your raymond/marshal cafe outfit which looks like a girl dress)... is this rude?


You should be given life without the possibility of parole.


----------



## Mu~ (May 21, 2020)

I didn't even know you could do that.


----------



## Aardbei (May 21, 2020)

Mu~ said:


> I didn't even know you could do that.




No, fortunately it is not possible.

And that's a really good thing because I have a friend who loves doing jokes like this and the other day he was ready to give a ridiculous hat to my Olaf 
People can be really nice and everything but when we are friends they tend to be more "disrespectful"


----------



## aloherna (May 21, 2020)

I would be pretty upset about it, I like to leave a lot of my characters in their original clothing and when I do choose to give them outfits I’m very picky about it.


----------



## Cethosia (May 21, 2020)

Note to self: block of Ables when I open my island for others to visit.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (May 21, 2020)

Messing with other people's islands or villagers is really rude. I plan on fencing up my able sister's shop when
people I don't know come to visit. It reminds me of that time my friend put a shirt with 666 in the shop, and all of my nice normals started wearing it. I was so mad that I thought about deleting his house, but I just couldn't do it. He had all of the upgrades except the basement, so I just took it down and deleted the design.


----------



## carackobama (May 21, 2020)

I think if it’s a stranger or someone who’s not in on the joke/idea, it’s pretty rude tbh


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 21, 2020)

i didn't know you can give them gifts unless it's their birthday?????


----------



## aria2232 (May 21, 2020)

Yes, I think it's extremely rude and just an annoying situation to deal with...


----------



## jefflomacy (May 21, 2020)

I actually wasn't aware that they will actually wear or put out furniture given to them by strangers during their birthday. I would be interested in seeing documented (screenshot) evidence that this occurs. Seems pretty crazy to me, given that there is pretty much no way to remove a poor accessory choice (like night blinders) from a villager's accessory inventory. This is also interesting because many of these gift guide sites suggest accessories, but I've definitely learned not to give villagers hats/accessories. I stick to furniture, doorplates and wreaths that match the villager's color preferences. I stick to hybrid wreaths if possible.

You can definitely make someone very irritated by giving a villager a bad accessory. There's no way to reset this action. You might not be welcome back after doing this, so make sure you're okay with that.


----------



## wolfie1 (May 21, 2020)

jefflomacy said:


> I actually wasn't aware that they will actually wear or put out furniture given to them by strangers during their birthday. I would be interested in seeing documented (screenshot) evidence that this occurs.



I don't have a screenshot to back my factual claims, but my SO has had Cherry and Patty celebrate their respective birthdays and I gave them a black suspenders outfit (Cherry) and a blue dress (Patty, I don't remember the name of the dress, sorry). They've worn it multiple times, both in my presence and when I wasn't there. They've also displayed them at home if they weren't wearing them.
Obviously, we decided what to give them, but I can understand it would be annoying to have some random person drop in and give them crappy outfits.


----------



## jefflomacy (May 21, 2020)

Just confirming, you are not a resident of that island yourself? You were a third party visitor?


----------



## wolfie1 (May 21, 2020)

jefflomacy said:


> Just confirming, you are not a resident of that island yourself? You were a third party visitor?


Yeah, we have our own Switch systems.


----------

